# TONS of free knit and crochet patterns, plus other crafts



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I assume someone must have posted this before, but I had never seen it, so I'm passing it along.

http://allcrafts.net/knitting.htm


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, bookmarked the site. Will check it out better later, again thank you.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link---I'll check it out after all my company leaves and I have a little more time. Good od you to post it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow - what a fabulous site - I have bookmarked about a hundred different things - now to find the time to make them....thank you for posting.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

mea said:


> I assume someone must have posted this before, but I had never seen it, so I'm passing it along.
> 
> http://allcrafts.net/knitting.htm


Thanx 4 the link! And I remembered to bookmark the page!!

Madkiwi


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you - I haven't seen it before


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

It *never* hurts to post what someone else has gleaned from the 'net. Here are some sites I have added to My Pages that others (and I) have found.

Feel free to roam.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=13198


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> It *never* hurts to post what someone else has gleaned from the 'net. Here are some sites I have added to My Pages that others (and I) have found.
> 
> Feel free to roam.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=13198


Thank you! I just discovered the My Pages part of this forum a few months ago. Quite a valuable tool. Your post has lit a light in my head about how to organize it all. :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, Will have a good look later, as I will need hours to go through it all.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> It *never* hurts to post what someone else has gleaned from the 'net. Here are some sites I have added to My Pages that others (and I) have found.
> 
> Feel free to roam.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=13198


I was just thinking about an hour ago, that I havnt learnt anything new today, and you came along. Didnt know about My pages. Thank you.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you ! I for one had not seen this site.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you :-D


----------



## heartmyhook (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice! I don't think I've seen this site before.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I have just spent about 3 hours on that site and I am not done yet.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Thank you!


----------



## AllCrafts (Jun 18, 2014)

mea said:


> I assume someone must have posted this before, but I had never seen it, so I'm passing it along.
> 
> http://allcrafts.net/knitting.htm


Hi Everyone - Thanks so much for posting the link to my site. We've been online since 1999 and are pleased as punch to have you visit us.
We have thousands of free pattern links on our site so if you have any questions or find any that aren't working correctly, feel free to let me know.

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Wow - what a fabulous site - I have bookmarked about a hundred different things - now to find the time to make them....thank you for posting.


Ditto!!!!


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

I had not seen that site yet and it's great. Thank you!


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love these! Thanks for the post. :thumbup:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Fabulous site, thanks!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mea said:


> I assume someone must have posted this before, but I had never seen it, so I'm passing it along.
> 
> http://allcrafts.net/knitting.htm


Thank you so much for posting this wonderful link. I have bookmarked it...and hope to knit several goodies.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Will need a few hours to go through all. Good for a rainy day.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Have not seen this site your right loads of patterns x have bookmarked this. Thanks


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

it has been posted but its nice to see it again. thanks.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Wow - what a fabulous site - I have bookmarked about a hundred different things - now to find the time to make them....thank you for posting.


I've done the same!!!!! This site looks like there is a pattern for anything you wish to make - all on this site. Thanks so much for posting this site.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you. I took a quick look and bookmarked it. Lots and lots of great things to look at.


----------

